# Dayton powered subs from PE?



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-635

Just curious if these are alright. I know they're dirt cheap and if price reflects quality these may not be great. But, it is possible they're good. 

I searched around but didn't find any feedback other than suggesting them to others. 

Does anyone here run the subs? I'm really just looking for something on a budget to get the job done in a 10x12 room.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll tell ya tomorrow, I jut got a 8" in today for my computer.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Id buy it. Even if you're not happy, (which I doubt in a small room) you can upgrade the sub or amp. Thats like the price of the empty enclosure. I personally just see no reason to not build your own home audio sub. But that price is pretty damn amazing.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Id buy it. Even if you're not happy, (which I doubt in a small room) you can upgrade the sub or amp. Thats like the price of the empty enclosure. I personally just see no reason to not build your own home audio sub. But that price is pretty damn amazing.


That's my reasoning. At the price, it's even cheaper than DIY.


Things will be different when I build a HT room, but right now I honestly just don't feel like DIY.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

For $80. It's a steal.  

I'm in love.


----------



## kunuggs (Jun 26, 2005)

I just got the sub-100 and the uber cheap sub cable from PE for $114 shipped. I have absolutely no complaints. For the money, it's a steal. Does it have some port noise when watching LOTR: Return of the King = Yes. But, it was $114 shipped with a sub cable.

I'd say go for it.


----------



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

i got the sub-120 a few months ago and am pleased with it. really cheap and provides enough rumble to keep me happy. it's placed in my living room. i cant go too loud anyway because of my neighbors below. 

funny thing, i remembered something when kunuggs mentioned port noise. i just got the sub and as soon as it was playing it was making this nasty noise through it's ports, i stuck my hand into one of the ports to check and pulled out a small plastic bag. the noise disappeared right after it was removed. hasnt made any other noises since.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

No port noise here, but then again I don't play mine all that loud as I live in a apartment.


----------



## evangelos K (Aug 27, 2005)

I have it and love it. No complains, it is certainly worth the $130 I paid (one year almost ago). Very nice deep bass, no noise whatsoever, way too loud if you want it too w/o distortion.

It is in my Living room inside a "closet" next to the TV/AUDIO setup, so you don't see it; but trust me, you hear it


----------

